# Infos zu Marokko / Algarve!



## Spackus (27. April 2006)

Hallo,
auf der Seite vom Marlinmag (http://www.marlinmag.com/article.jsp?ID=16186 ) habe ich schon vor geraumer Zeit von dem weißen Marlin vor Marokko gelesen. Nun ist im Blinker ein neuer Bericht über den weißen Marlin in Marokko erschienen und ich plane jetzt für nächstes Jahr mit meinem eigenen Boot dort runter zu fahren und 4-6 Wochen dort zu fischen.
Hat jemand Informationen über die Marina Mohammedia bzgl. Liegeplatz, Bestimmungen, Angellizenzen usw.?
In dem Bericht wird von einer 25 Fuss Boston Whaler gefischt. Meint ihr ich komme mit meinem neuen Boot 23,6 Fuss auch klar? sollte doch eigentlich klappen, oder?
Alternativ habe ich mir die Algarve ausgesucht, da dort auch jedes Jahr ein Tournament stattfindet (Vila Real und Portimao). 
Vielleicht war ja auch schon einmal jemand in Marokko oder an der Algarve und kann mir gute Tips geben.
Gruß & Tight Lines,
Axel

www.blackmarlin.de
(auf meiner Homepage ist das neue Boot noch nicht zu sehen...)


----------



## Sailfisch (27. April 2006)

*AW: Infos zu Marokko / Algarve!*

Hallo Axel!

Zunächst willkommen an Board! Ich freue mich, daß ein weiterer Big Gamer den Weg zu uns gefunden hat. Deine HP hatte ich mir bereits vorher schon angesehen, tolle Seite. #6 #6 #6 

Zu Marokko kann ich Dir keinen Input geben, war selbst noch nicht da. Aber auch ich habe über dieses Ziel nachgedacht, als ich den Bericht gelesen habe, insbesondere auf Grund der kurzen Flugzeit. Sprich doch einfach mal mit Martin Joswig (www.fischen24.de)! Er hat Marokko auch im Angebot und kann Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Möglicherweise findet sich auch hier noch der ein oder andere, der Erfahrungen beisteuern kann. Mich interessieren die Infos ebenso wie Dich.


----------



## Spackus (28. April 2006)

*AW: Infos zu Marokko / Algarve!*

Hallo,
Martin versucht mir ein paar Infos zukommen zu lassen, sofern er welche bekommt...
Bzgl. Marokko habe ich nur den Bericht im Marlinmag gefunden und die im Blinker aufgeführte Seite: http://www.doublemm.nl/html/EN/bestemmingen_20.asp
Ich habe aber jemanden an der Hand, der mir mehr darüber erzählen kann und sobald ich Infos habe, werde ich sie posten...

Über die Algarve (Portugal) findet man dann schon etwas mehr, allerdings auch alles recht dürftig. In der Marina Vilamoura und Portimao wird dieses Jahr eine Competition stattfinden. Auch von Vila Real fahren einige Boot raus. Dort unten ist es aber kein Problem einen Liegeplatz zu bekommen.

Falls noch jemand mehr rausfindet, bitte posten...

Tight Lines,

Axel


----------



## Jimmas (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Infos zu Marokko / Algarve!*

Hallo Big Gamer,

bin auch auf der Suche nach Chartermöglichkeiten in Marocco.Habe schon mal was gefunden: http://joudat.iliass.free.fr/index2.html
http://www.apescaconnoi.it/Marocco.htm
National Fisheries Office(For deep sea fishing)
BP 20300. Casablanca.
Tel:022 240 551-Fax:022 242 305
Wer was genaueres raus bekommt oder diese Saison runter fliegt,kann ja mal schreiben. 
Tight Lines Jörg


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Infos zu Marokko / Algarve!*

Hallo Jörg!

Willkommen an Board! Wieder ein neuer Big Gamer an Board! #6 #6 #6 

Wie oben gepostet, kannst Du in Deutschland über Martin Joswig Boote und Reise buchen. 

Mich würden aber selbstverständlich auch weitere Alternativen interessieren.

Sofern Du schon einige Trips gemacht hat, so würden wir uns über Berichte und Bilder sehr freuen.


----------

